# PTO belt runs off



## bigge31566 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a cub cadet m 72 zero turn and when engaging the blades the pto belt runs off if the throttle is med to high open, if its in low it does not come off, any reasoning for this


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

maybe pulleys out of alignment or the tension spring for the idler that acts as the clutch may be weak. it is best to engage at lowest rpm saves wear and tear on the belt and pulleys.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would imagine you have an electric clutch and when you engage this at high revs, the shock loading when the clutch is activated grabs the belt with great force and not so much cause the belt to stretch but the loading will travel the belt and will cause the belt to drop off, check your idler tensioner spring as sierrasam suggests too.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine is the opposite it comes off if I engage the pto at low rpm.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wjjones said:


> Mine is the opposite it comes off if I engage the pto at low rpm.


----------

